# Hot Spot



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Pip has been biting and licking at a spot on her front leg that is now all red, puffy, and hairless. I've been putting animax ointment on it, but she's licking it off. So little darling gets an ecollar tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O no I hate hot spots! The long hair dachshund we had when I was a kid used to get them every couple of months. SUCH a pain to get rid of. Hope Pips clears up soon!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i had a rescue ( phoenix ) who got them , i used betadine to dry it out ,it also dont taste to good  .
what does your chi eat ? i found it was tin food that was making phoenix get them , once i stopped giving it to him he never got them again .


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Whats a hot spot? I never heard of that before x


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

A hot spot is a localized area of skin inflammation and infection. The dog bites and scratches the area until it is raw and bleeding.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> O no I hate hot spots! The long hair dachshund we had when I was a kid used to get them every couple of months. SUCH a pain to get rid of. Hope Pips clears up soon!


I've been putting her cream on it around 6 times a day, and I am getting her an ecollar today. Hopefully it will clear up faster that way.



sugarbaby said:


> i had a rescue ( phoenix ) who got them , i used betadine to dry it out ,it also dont taste to good  .
> what does your chi eat ? i found it was tin food that was making phoenix get them , once i stopped giving it to him he never got them again .


Oh, I will see if my vet will give me something like that which tastes much more awful than the animax.  Maybe that will help. Right now she is on Science Diet puppy food. Both my dogs are in for a diet change. I just got Elliot allergy tested and unfortunately she is allergic to most 5 and 6 star foods!! The ones that are the best for her allergies are 2 star foods. I spent all my available money to get Elliot tested, and am currently saving up for Pip's allergy test. Once I have her allergy tests in, I am going to put her on a much better food. Hopefully that will help her coat and dry skin too!!!!



rache said:


> Whats a hot spot? I never heard of that before x


It is exactly what svdreamer said! She has been chewing on one area on her right front leg, so that there is an inflamed circle about the size of a dime there. I'm not sure if it started out as a bug bite (since both my dogs were recently covered in them), if she is getting too bored in her crate at night and chewing on her legs (I've started sending her to bed with a nylabone), or if her skin is just irritated. I need to save up some cash for all the proper allergy tests, and then I'm sure a food switch will help tremendously.



svdreamer said:


> A hot spot is a localized area of skin inflammation and infection. The dog bites and scratches the area until it is raw and bleeding.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww poor baby - I hope it clears up fast.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks! It already looks like it has improved a bit since yesterday! Hopefully she will have it all healed up by Monday!


----------

